# Bühl Bühlertal Umgebung



## DEFENDER2003 (26. Juni 2003)

Suche Leut welche gerne Dirt bzw Dual
in Bühlertal oda so fahrn würde mich gerne mal anschließen.
steh nur nicht so auf uphillschlotzerei
thx
Spaß habn


----------



## crossie (27. Juni 2003)

maaahlzeit 

wohne in b-baden, is ja grad umme ecke. hab nur leider grad kein bike (bin aber glaube ich der einzige ausm lokalforum freiburg/karlsruhe der DDD mässig unterwegs ist (bis auf fez und the-red-planet vielleicht noch)

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muhulu (2. Juli 2003)

Moin!
Gibt ja doch noch Bühler(täler)... ich wär mal dabei. Meld dich einfach 

Gruß,
 Jonas


----------



## crossie (11. Juli 2003)

jungeeens....wenn ich prüfungen rum hab und so - also in ca. 1 woche - und endlich ein rad - so noch ne woche - also insgesamt 2....

habt ihr dann ma bock auf ne kleine session?
streeten in KA, oder evtl. lakejumpen in iffezheim oder bmxbahn bühl oder oder oder....ich denke ich hätte noch so 3-4 leute die dabei sein werden, hier ausm forum sind das Ritter Parzifal, foxdown, EzzzE, ich denke mal the-red-planet is auch dabei....


naaa?
cheers
crossie


----------



## DEFENDER2003 (24. Juli 2003)

Sag dann halt einfach bescheid


----------



## gold (18. Juli 2005)

ich und en paar freunde wärn dabei ich wohn in Bühl und die anderen in Altschweier un Bühlertal     


Aba ich checks no net so ``NEWBEE``

Goldi


----------



## muhulu (18. Juli 2005)

also beim streeten in karlsruhe wäre ich auch dabei...


----------



## muhulu (18. Juli 2005)

...falls das nach 2 jahren noch aktuell ist


----------



## gold (20. Juli 2005)

muhulu schrieb:
			
		

> ...falls das nach 2 jahren noch aktuell ist





Ja ich würd auch mit dir fahren aber wenn dann bmx ,aber mann müsste sich eben treffen irgendwann


----------



## Mr.T (25. Juli 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> maaahlzeit
> 
> wohne in b-baden, is ja grad umme ecke. hab nur leider grad kein bike (bin aber glaube ich der einzige ausm lokalforum freiburg/karlsruhe der DDD mässig unterwegs ist (bis auf fez und the-red-planet vielleicht noch)
> 
> ...



Wat, du bist aus b-baden unglaublich wie klein die Welt ist, ich glaube ich muss mein Dirtbike in den Semesterferien doch mit runter bringen!
Ich bin daheim noch nie wirklich dirt gefahren, kenne auch nur die BMX Bahn in Bühlertal was in richtung dirt geht (aber das it wohl eher ein Witz- oder habve die im letzten halben Jahr etwa was gemacht?)
T:


----------



## gold (25. Juli 2005)

Mr.T schrieb:
			
		

> Wat, du bist aus b-baden unglaublich wie klein die Welt ist, ich glaube ich muss mein Dirtbike in den Semesterferien doch mit runter bringen!
> Ich bin daheim noch nie wirklich dirt gefahren, kenne auch nur die BMX Bahn in Bühlertal was in richtung dirt geht (aber das it wohl eher ein Witz- oder habve die im letzten halben Jahr etwa was gemacht?)
> T:



Der komment is en paar jahre alt aber ich wohn in bühl un war au scho mal auf der bmx bahn in bühl is aber lächerlich die bahn is eher für rennen gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.T (25. Juli 2005)

gold schrieb:
			
		

> Der komment is en paar jahre alt aber ich wohn in bühl un war au scho mal auf der bmx bahn in bühl is aber lächerlich die bahn is eher für rennen gedacht



Oh auf´s Datum habe ich garnicht geschaut!
Ja ich meine es wurde ja schonmal was angefangen (glaub Lorenz hat da auch mitgemacht, aber der ist ja jetzt in Stuttgart)
Also hat sich nix geändert... Hast du ne ahnung ob der Drop im Wald etwa 200m über der BMX Bahn noch steht, bzw in welchem Zustand er ist?
Ich frag mich echt die ganze Zeit ob die DH Bude zu Hause4 reicht oder ob ich das Agent mitnehmen soll- nur wie ist halt auch die Frage!
T:


----------



## gold (27. Juli 2005)

Nunja mir da was ganz blödes passiert meine Kette i s total ausgeleiert als 
so en kleiner pisser gemeint hatte `` HAHA der fährt mit nem kinder rad durch die gegend !!!`` da hab ich ihn fahren lassen und den vollspast zwiebelzt von den pedalen voll auf meine kette drauf danach voll sauer gewesen und kette am sack             

Ich mit den eltern geredet aber die nehmen mich nich ernst aber die werden meine Rache am nächsten 1. Mai erfahren    

aber wenn ichs repariert hab meld ich mich wieder du kannst mir ja deine e mail adresse geben oder icq nummer oder msn adresse oder yahoo messenger adresse

bis dann


----------



## crossie (27. Juli 2005)

wohn jetzt nähe freiburg... ist also nicht mehr ganz aktuell  

aber falls ihr ma in karlsruhe und umgebung ne session plant (street, dirt etc) könnt ihr mir ja mal bescheidsagen. wär höchstwahrscheinlich dabei 

cheers
crossie


----------



## gold (1. August 2005)

Wir hatten eine session geplant aber ein tag vor der abfaht am hbf hatt das kind mein bike ruiniert

meine icq nummer is 286244605


----------



## Wooly (1. August 2005)

gold schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hatten eine session geplant aber ein tag vor der abfaht am hbf hatt das kind mein bike ruiniert



Tragisch ... Kette am Sack ... des Rad kannste wohl wegwerfen ... scheizze !!


----------



## gold (8. August 2005)

du lustscher nur en paar kettenteile raus bauen und es geht wieda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (8. August 2005)

bleiben da jetzt Narben zurück an deinem Sack von der Kette ?



-_-


----------



## gold (20. August 2005)

Sind Bremsen von Tektro eigentlich gut wenn ja gebt mir schnell bescheid


----------



## DEFENDER2003 (1. September 2005)

sodala dann schau ich doch mal wieder hier im forum vorbei und da tut sich was.

wir treffen uns hin und wieder um ein bissle zu biken in B´tal.
einfach ne mail an torsten(at)sysbook.de oder 7501730 im icq schreiben wenn ihr mal interesse hättet. (Muss jedoch dazu sagen, dass wir schon meherere Jahre nix mehr gmacht haben.)

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Schafschützer (3. September 2005)

@ defender2003

Gib doch einfach mal Termin und Treffpunkt im Forum bekannt.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## DEFENDER2003 (5. April 2006)

Sodala da will ich meine Mail Adresse reinschreiben mit der Hoffnung mal ein paar leutz zusammenzukriegen
torstenfreytag(at)web.de

Ich seh immer ein paar LEUTE AUF DUAL-BIKES ABER ICH SITZ IMMER IM AUTO UND DA LÄSST SICH DOOF RAUSSCHREIEN!!!! 

Ich hoffe die mal zu erwischen und mal zusammen zu biken
Dual, Dirt etc.

Vieleicht kennt ja jemand meinen alten POLO mit dem Mazzochi Aufkleber
achja Ghost steht auch noch drauf.

Egal den verkauf ich eh grad (will ihn jemand?)

Meldet euch halt bei mir

Skype: defender2005


gruß Defi


----------



## Mr.T (9. April 2006)

Gibt es jetzt eigentlich irgendwas Dirt-taugliches in der Bühler Umgebung? Wenn ja würde ich wenn ich über Ostern vielleicht runter komme doch das agent mitnehmen! Richtung KA wäre auch ok! Ich bin einfach nichtmehr so richtig über die Heimat im Bilde.
Wäre schön mal zu hören dass zu hause auch so fleisig gebaut wird wie hier! Wenn nicht muss ich das im Sommer halt mal selber in die Hand nehmen...


----------



## Lucifer13 (4. Juli 2006)

hallo, 
dirt mäßig siehts hier mager aus, so weit ich das bescheid weiß, b-tal bmx bahn, wird aber zur zeit umgebaut, hab auhc schon von lokaldirts in baden badne gehört, ober noch nie sleber gesehn, ka giebts 3 sachen, ruppür, bmx grötzigen, 7 hills (soll ******* sein), war selber nur in ruppür, is nich so groß aber zeimlich chillig, zum über genau rihctige find ich 

mfg nikki


----------



## PladdinMaddin (5. März 2007)

Servus,
ich antworte ein bisschen spät, hab mich nämlich hier erst angemeldet.
Also ich bin aus Bühl und hätte Lust ab und zu ein paar Touren zu fahren.
Wer interesse hat kann sich ja melden
martin


----------



## Saci (6. März 2007)

Touren??? also so richtig mit hochfahrn und so???  wir fahrn recht heufig in bühl (hornisgrine und/oder Sand) - aber eigemtlich immer Bus hoch - Bike runter.....  oder is das nich so dein fall


----------



## 3.14 (6. März 2007)

Hmm, aber meiner ;-)
Wieviele seit Ihr denn, ich dachte der Bus nimmt immer nur zwei mit...?

Ich hätte auf jeden Fall Interesse.

Grüße, Peter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (6. März 2007)

sers, also joar... wenn wir zu 2. sind dann klappts mitm normalen linienbus, wenn wir mehr sind versuchn wirs audo zu nehmen.. der eine wohnt direkt in bühl, dann nehmen wir seine mom mit hoch die uns danns auto direkt vor die haustür stellt....und wenn wir noch mehr leute sind - miet ich wieder en bus  - wie letzt erst geschehen..kannst ja ma in meiner gallery rumguggn, da sind paar bilder dabei 

cheers daniel


----------



## PladdinMaddin (7. März 2007)

Also ich fahre hoch. Runter fahren tu ich natürlich auch aber ohne Hochfahren fehlt mir das was finde ich. Hab nämlich auch kein downhillbike.


----------



## foxpatrick85 (23. März 2007)

Beim "nur runterfahre"  wäre ich auch dabei ;-)


----------



## Saci (23. März 2007)

na endlich ma einer *gg*


----------



## kobthrilar81 (2. Juli 2009)

ist das noch aktuell komme aus A- town und fahre auch lieber runter wie hoch!

gr 

Ole


----------

